# Urban decay fall 2011 collection



## tamarindi (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry but I deleted the link at the request of the blog owner. It would be great if a moderator can also delete this thread.


----------



## missah (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man, I want that shadow box!!


----------



## missah (Jul 5, 2011)

is it supposed to be the rumoured last book of shadows or is it just a shadow box?


----------



## panther27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooh,i will definitely be getting the book of shadows,does anyone know when the fall collection comes out?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh goodness, I am in so much trouble ahhhh!!! Must have palette and liquid liners!!! *faints*


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 6, 2011)

the shadow box is quite pricey. hw much was the ny bos? i cant seem to recall..


----------



## panther27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of the fall collection is up at sephora.com now!The super saturated high gloss lipgloss pencil,the new 247 liquid liners,and that weird looking eyelash curler are all there!I don't see the new BOS though.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

i haven't seen any of the fall stuff yet. I wonder why the blogger wanted the link removed? I'll leave this thread up though because this can be where we chat about the fall collection if that's ok?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

ok i just saw some photos of the fall collection! i need the shadow palette in my life! it has shadows that have never been released before


----------



## internetchick (Jul 11, 2011)

How on earth can someone request a blog link be removed? Pictures and content yes, but I don't see how they can tell people not to link to their site (and why would they want to?). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 11, 2011)

Temptalia has the new 15th Anniversary Palette up on her site!  It's gorgeous!!  15 ALL NEW SHADES!  It goes on sale, with a bunch of other new stuff, on July 12th.

  	(Ok, upon closer inspection of these shades, each one looks quite similar to another shade already in the permanent lineup.  It could just be me, though!)


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ cant wait to see her review/ dupes on the colors in this palette.  They look pretty though !!!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 11, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Temptalia has the new 15th Anniversary Palette up on her site!  It's gorgeous!!  15 ALL NEW SHADES!  It goes on sale, with a bunch of other new stuff, on July 12th.
> 
> (Ok, upon closer inspection of these shades, each one looks quite similar to another shade already in the permanent lineup.  It could just be me, though!)


	yup! here is the link: http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-15th-anniversary-eyeshadow-palette-swatches-sneak-peek

  	i definitely have to wait for her to post up dupes. i hve some of the UD palettes so i want to know if it will justify forking out so much cash for another. but knowing me, ill just end up purchasing it.. i have no self-control when it comes to LE stuff! how long do you guys think this will be out for? not in time for the sephora F&F?


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope that palette stays on the site until Wednesday! Eeep!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm buying this palette. I bought a Book of Shadows a year or two ago, but I returned it. Just wan't impressed. I do like the looks of this palette, though. Also, I think I'll buy one of the lip pencils. Sephora already has it online, but I will wait until I can order the palette, too.


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 11, 2011)

The lip pencils are really interesting to me too. I might pick up one or two of those, and maybe the 24/7 liquid liner. MUFE's liner flaked on me, so I'm still looking for a precision black liner I can make cat eyes with.


----------



## missah (Jul 11, 2011)

Evidence looks like Blue Sheen to me...


----------



## COBlondeBabe (Jul 11, 2011)

panther27 said:


> Ooh,i will definitely be getting the book of shadows,does anyone know when the fall collection comes out?



 	 July 11, and with it will be the Anniversary product. 15 new and exclusive shades. No liners or PP it looks like. I missed my chance at sneak peaking the fall collection.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 11, 2011)

I bought one of the new lip gloss sticks,it reminds me of the dare to wear lip glosses!


----------



## missah (Jul 11, 2011)

COBlondeBabe said:


> July 11, and with it will be the Anniversary product. 15 new and exclusive shades. No liners or PP it looks like. I missed my chance at sneak peaking the fall collection.


	So theres also the BOS at the same time? Or just the shadow palette?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

oohh that palette really is very pretty! i have no idea when it will launch in the uk but i'm going to be all over it when it does!


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 12, 2011)

This wants to hurry and launch in the UK!


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 12, 2011)

Argh. I'm so frustrated. I had the palette in my cart and I was picking out other things to buy and when I went to check out, it was out of stock. Boooooo.


----------



## missah (Jul 12, 2011)

[quote name="dxgirly" url="/forum/thread/176036/urban-decay-fall-2011-collection#post_2141496"]Argh. I'm so frustrated. I had the palette in my cart and I was picking out other things to buy and when I went to check out, it was out of stock. Boooooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote] Aww. Where did you go on to order it? I'm feeling scared that it'll go out of stock before I can get my hands on it! I get money next Monday


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 12, 2011)

missah said:


> I'm feeling scared that it'll go out of stock before I can get my hands on it! I get money next Monday



 	www.urbandecay.com

  	I signed up for an email when they restock, but who knows when that will come


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's insane that the palette is out of stock so soon. I saw it first thing this morning and I was tempted to buy, but I changed my mind. I do have these colors already. Even though I do like the idea of them in a palette and I like the packaging, I had to pass. I was interested in the liners, but the skinny brush and the lack of unique shades mean I won't be buying those either. Those squeeze tube glosses smell HORRENDOUS. Seriously. It blows. I can't even try it on because it's so bad. I wish they'd expand their lipstick range. I own about 4 of those and they are awesome.


----------



## EmWyllie (Jul 12, 2011)

Anybody know when the 15th Anniversary Palette is supposed to hit Sephora?


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 12, 2011)

Shontay, my thinking is closely aligned with yours about the 15th Anniversary Palette.  Temptalia has the swatches and dupes for these out now and, even before she did, when I looked closely at this last night, I'd already decided that I was going to pass on it.  I believe that I also have most of these shades in some form, these are not unique.  As for those liquid liners, I'm still on the hunt for a shimmery brown one.  I'll have to swatch Smog based on its description.  I already have the other UD liquid liner in Smog and it is not a true brown, it is more khaki in color.  I am drawn to Siren and Sabbath at this point, however.  I'd also like to try one of the Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Colors, though I'm not sure which one yet.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 12, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> It's insane that the palette is out of stock so soon. I saw it first thing this morning and I was tempted to buy, but I changed my mind. I do have these colors already. Even though I do like the idea of them in a palette and I like the packaging, I had to pass. I was interested in the liners, but the skinny brush and the lack of unique shades mean I won't be buying those either. Those squeeze tube glosses smell HORRENDOUS. Seriously. It blows. I can't even try it on because it's so bad. I wish they'd expand their lipstick range. I own about 4 of those and they are awesome.


	Yes to all of this.

  	I don't think UD has done anything that unique or edgy in awhile.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 12, 2011)

it's sold out ALREADY?? Darn


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 12, 2011)

EmWyllie said:


> Anybody know when the 15th Anniversary Palette is supposed to hit Sephora?




  	I heard sometime in August.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 12, 2011)

missah said:


> So theres also the BOS at the same time? Or just the shadow palette?


	the sephora f&f is only in october. anyways, the bos will be released some time in august so that means there are 2 palettes.

  	i wonder when this will launch in sg. it will probably cost a bomb though. like about USD65-70. hmm.. shall hve to see if i want to get it..


----------



## panther27 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the new 15 year palette will be on sephora this month.They already have all the rest of the ud fall collection!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ oh ok! lets hope so..I didn't even know it was being released today on their website


----------



## Sass (Jul 12, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> the shadow box is quite pricey. hw much was the ny bos? i cant seem to recall..



 	It is quite pricey when it's not even a book.  I was disappointed that this did not come in book of shadows...I paid $48.00 + tax for the last BOS (NYC) and I think I paid the same for the BOS II that UD put on their site for a day a few months back (got lucky with that one).  $48.00 for the Alice in Wonderland BOS...not sure why this one is straight $55.  and the box is nothing fancy.  Grrrrr.  Getting it anyway, but just sayin'.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I should take the plunge and order the lip pencil even though I am not really a fan of chubby lip pencils. I like having a wand. Thing is, I don't know if I should just order it or wait until the weekend to see if a Sephora near me has it. Hm.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 13, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I think I should take the plunge and order the lip pencil even though I am not really a fan of chubby lip pencils. I like having a wand. Thing is, I don't know if I should just order it or wait until the weekend to see if a Sephora near me has it. Hm.



 	i was also interested in the lip pencils.. temptalia just posted her review of them here (http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-super-saturated-high-gloss-lip-color-review-photos-swatches).

  	im interested in Crush and Punch drunk. but the think is i dont like that it has to be sharpened. a lot of product gets wasted that way. why cant they just make them like the clinique's chubbies? those are way more practical. i like that these are more pigmented than the clinique chubbies though.. nars gloss pencils are also appealing. but the problem is that they too have to be sharpened.. *sigh*


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 13, 2011)

[quote name="BeckyBenett" url="/forum/thread/176036/urban-decay-fall-2011-collection/30#post_2142088"]



i was also interested in the lip pencils.. temptalia just posted her review of them here (http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-super-saturated-high-gloss-lip-color-review-photos-swatches).
 
im interested in Crush and Punch drunk. but the think is i dont like that it has to be sharpened. a lot of product gets wasted that way. why cant they just make them like the clinique's chubbies? those are way more practical. i like that these are more pigmented than the clinique chubbies though.. nars gloss pencils are also appealing. but the problem is that they too have to be sharpened.. *sigh*
[/quote]  Yes. I typed too soon b/c now I am back off the train. I don't want to carry a sharpener with me. I used to buy Stila lip pencils which were great, except sometimes the tip would fall off while I was reapplying and I didn't have a sharpener or it just took too much time. I really just wanted the orange pencil, but I will deal with all the other orange lippies that I have.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 13, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes. I typed too soon b/c now I am back off the train. I don't want to carry a sharpener with me. I used to buy Stila lip pencils which were great, except sometimes the tip would fall off while I was reapplying and I didn't have a sharpener or it just took too much time. I really just wanted the orange pencil, but I will deal with all the other orange lippies that I have.


	haha.. we all get off and on.. its like how our mac lists are always changing.. clinique chubbies are still the best. now if they only released more intense lip colors!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the look of those pencils, they look like the Milani lip flashes that I have and love. UD's look like a more expensive version. I will buy just one to make a comparison.


----------



## missah (Jul 29, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> I love the look of those pencils, they look like the Milani lip flashes that I have and love. UD's look like a more expensive version. I will buy just one to make a comparison


  	Apparently the UD ones are better.
http://makingupthemidwest.blogspot.com/2011/07/milani-lip-flash-urban-decay-super.html


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Jul 30, 2011)

My wallet is in trouble from this collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> I love the look of those pencils, they look like the Milani lip flashes that I have and love. UD's look like a more expensive version. I will buy just one to make a comparison.


  	oh i keep hearing about the milani ones! they are meant to be very good


----------

